

Which websites do you visit before work each morning? - cweathe2

I rotate between checking email (Gmail), CNN, Quora, HN, KnoxNews (local) Twitter, a quick Duolingo lesson, then my guilty please of a few subreddits I&#x27;m subscribed to.  1 hour tops and that&#x27;s a full morning rotation.  Any other useful websites I should add to it?
======
MarinaMartin
StackOverflow and its variants are part of my morning routine. Never know when
the random question you read today will solve a future problem!

